# 16,25% mehr Takt macht Intels Atom doppelt so teuer



## Grunert (11. März 2009)

Keine taufrische News, aber dafür recht interessant.

Jeder kennt die 1.6GHz Atom Prozessoren vom Netbookboom des letzten Jahres.
Da gab es doch mal einen großen Bruder vom 1.6GHz Atom.
Ihr kennt ihn auch nicht?

Der einfache Grund dafür, ist der große Preisunterschied zu seinen kleinen Pendanten.
Deshalb setzten die OEM (Original Equipment Manufacturer = Originalausrüstungshersteller) auf der Cebit weiterhin auf die 1.6 Ghz Atom Prozessoren.

So verlangt Intel laut aktueller Preisliste 135$ für den 1.86GHz Atom (Z540), aber nur 70$ für den 1.6GHz Atom (Z530).

Der Z530 ist aber nur einer der Zwillingsbrüder, von den 1.6GHz Brüdern, in Intels Atomfamilie.
So gibt es noch den Atom 230 (für 29$) und den aus den Netbooks bekannten Atom N270 (für 44$).
Allen Zwillingen gemein sind die 1.6GHz, 512kB Cache, Front Side Bus von 533 MHz und 45nm Strukturgröße.
(Außer dem übergewichtigen Atom 330 mit satten 1MB Cache)

Fudzilla interpretiert den Preisaufschlag mit einer deutlich schlechteren Ausbeute bei der Fertigung des 1.86GHz Modells.

Wir dürfen gespannt sein, ob noch mehr verschollene Geschwister aus der Atomfamilie auftauchen, oder wann der nächste Nachwuchs kommt.

Preisliste:
http://files.shareholder.com/downlo...1EA-87F8-410F752F12EF/Feb_22_09_1ku_Price.pdf

Quelle:
Fudzilla - 1.86GHz Atom two times more expensive


Anmerkung:
Diese News habe ich experimentell mal als Glosse verfasst.
Mich würde eure Meinung interessieren, also ob ich lieber wieder zu durchgängig sachlichen News übergehen oder ab und zu mal eine Glosse zur Auflockerung einstreuen soll.


----------



## KTMDoki (11. März 2009)

Is jo echt ein kranker Aufpreis 

Mir is der Atom soweiso zu schwach, dann kauf ich mir für 100€usen mehr ein normales Notebook...

Auf zu Atom! --> Auf zu Atem.

@Grunert
Mir gefällt dein neuere Berichterstattung besser, weiter so


----------



## Seppelchen (11. März 2009)

Ich freu mich schon drauf, wenn es den neuen Atom Chipsatz gibt der auch HD Videos ruckelfrei abspielen kann... 
Dann gibts für mich einen Atom HTPC


----------



## BeerIsGood (11. März 2009)

Wetten, die paar Zehntel GHz kann man auch übertakten? 
Dass immer die Sachen so teuer sind, die kaum besser sind...


----------



## push@max (11. März 2009)

Ich setze z.Z den Intel Atom 330 in einem selbst gebauten eee-PC ein, HD-Wiedergabe überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## Seppelchen (13. März 2009)

Ich hab mich nochmal ein bisschen schlau gemacht...
HD ist ja nicht gleich HD 
Was spielt denn deiner ab? Blu Ray oder Internet HD Krimskrams? Welche Kompression? H.264? Ohne zusätzliche Grafikkarte? 
Gibts eine Systemvorstellung von dir?


----------



## push@max (13. März 2009)

Seppelchen schrieb:


> Ich hab mich nochmal ein bisschen schlau gemacht...
> HD ist ja nicht gleich HD
> Was spielt denn deiner ab? Blu Ray oder Internet HD Krimskrams? Welche Kompression? H.264? Ohne zusätzliche Grafikkarte?
> Gibts eine Systemvorstellung von dir?



Ich spiele reine BluRays ab...zusätzliche Grafikkarte ist nicht dabei.

Dafür braucht man aber auch ein "leistungsstarkes" Codec-Pack


----------



## Alexthemafioso (13. März 2009)

is ja krank doppelter preis ,dafür da holt man sich lieber gleich 2 davon


----------



## FortunaGamer (16. März 2009)

Ich finde denn aufpreis nicht grade gerechtfertigt. Der Normale reicht voll kommen aus. Dieser unmerklicher Leistungs Plus merkt kein Mensch.


----------



## push@max (16. März 2009)

FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Ich finde denn aufpreis nicht grade gerechtfertigt. Der Normale reicht voll kommen aus. Dieser unmerklicher Leistungs Plus merkt kein Mensch.



Wahrscheinlich hat das Intel auch gemerkt...nur was machen die jetzt mit dem höher getakteten CPU's?


----------



## Nef (16. März 2009)

BeerIsGood schrieb:


> Wetten, die paar Zehntel GHz kann man auch übertakten?
> Dass immer die Sachen so teuer sind, die kaum besser sind...



So seh ich das auch... aber wozu den schrott prozessor noch übertakten? Keine 3D leistung vorhanden kann keine hds abspielen, und um im internet zu surfen brauch ich keine 260 mhz mehr..


----------



## push@max (16. März 2009)

Nef schrieb:


> So seh ich das auch... aber wozu den schrott prozessor noch übertakten?



Das ist sicherlich keine Schrott-CPU. Ich spiele mit dem Atom 330 ohne Probleme BluRay-Filme ab.


----------



## KennyKiller (16. März 2009)

naja Atom hat einfach noch viel zu wenig Leistung... Auserdem gibt es keine Boards mit PCIe für Grakas, denn was will man im Multimedia Bereich mit ner GMA950(ca 250Punkte in 3dmark05) die ja mehr als 10mal so schlecht ist wie zb. eine mehr als 6jahre alte 6600GT!!!(das muss man sich ja mal überlegen...)


----------



## push@max (16. März 2009)

KennyKiller schrieb:


> naja Atom hat einfach noch viel zu wenig Leistung... Auserdem gibt es keine Boards mit PCIe für Grakas, denn was will man im Multimedia Bereich mit ner GMA950(ca 250Punkte in 3dmark05) die ja mehr als 10mal so schlecht ist wie zb. eine mehr als 6jahre alte 6600GT!!!(das muss man sich ja mal überlegen...)



Ein Atom soll ja auch keine Hochleistungs-CPU sein...die werden fast nur in eee-PC's verbaut, wo auch die Leistung ausreicht und der Energieverbrauch niedrig genug ist.

Außerdem reicht die Leistung für einen Multimedia-PC mit dem Filme schaut, im I-Net surft vollkommen aus 

Die 6600GT erschien irgendwann 2005 (ich meine das war im 2.Quartal). Mit einen P4 3,4GHz erreichte die Karte im 3DMark 05 damals um die 3K Punkte...ich weiß das, weil ich mir damals so eine kaufen wollte und ich ebenfalls eine P4 @3,4GHz hatte


----------



## Nef (19. März 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Das ist sicherlich keine Schrott-CPU. Ich spiele mit dem Atom 330 ohne Probleme BluRay-Filme ab.



Das glaube ich dir nicht


----------



## push@max (19. März 2009)

Nef schrieb:


> Das glaube ich dir nicht



Tja, was soll ich dazu sagen...Du weißt schon, dass das ein DualCore ist?

Je nach BluRay-Film beträgt die CPU-Auslastung 70-90%. 

Aber ich muss gestehen...zu 100% flüssig lief es erst mit den CoreAVC Codec...die CPU war zwar nie zu 100% ausgelastet, trotzdem merkte man leichte Unterschiede.

Jetzt läuft es aber wunderbar, man muss nur wissen, wie man alles aus der Hardware rausholt und trotzdem günstig dabei ist.


----------



## BeerIsGood (28. März 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Ein Atom soll ja auch keine Hochleistungs-CPU sein...die werden fast nur in eee-PC's verbaut, wo auch die Leistung ausreicht und der Energieverbrauch niedrig genug ist.
> 
> Außerdem reicht die Leistung für einen Multimedia-PC mit dem Filme schaut, im I-Net surft vollkommen aus


Ich denke auch, wenn man einen Laptop o. Ä. kauft, ist die Leistung nicht so wichtig, zocken kann man darauf eh nicht. Der Atom ist für PCs ohne viel Leistungsanforderungen, ergo für Gamer uninteressant.


----------



## Vision-Modding (30. März 2009)

BeerIsGood schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, wenn man einen Laptop o. Ä. kauft, ist die Leistung nicht so wichtig, zocken kann man darauf eh nicht. Der Atom ist für PCs ohne viel Leistungsanforderungen, ergo für Gamer uninteressant.



Die HL1 Engine und Guildwars laufen auf meinem Wind .


----------



## vizeu17 (31. März 2009)

Ich werde mir warscheinlich ein nc 10  mit dem atom kufen, da ich auf einem Uboot arbeite und einfch den platz unterwegs nicht hab für ein normales nootebook.
 ich finde die Lösung eines Netbooks nicht schlecht, allerdings warte ich auch noch ein wenig, da ich mir auch eher ein "leistungsgesteigertes" Netbook kaufen würde und hoffe das ein Atomnachfolger bald auf den Markt kommte den man sich auch noch leisten kann.
hab gehofft, dass einer auf dr cbit vorgestellt wird... na ja , dann halt nich


----------



## push@max (31. März 2009)

Naja, zocken kannst Du damit leider nicht...da bleiben nur Filme ob sich die Zeit zu vertreiben.


----------



## Gixxer84 (28. Mai 2009)

find intels momentane preispolitik voll fürn popo


----------



## -NTB- (2. Juni 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hat das Intel auch gemerkt...nur was machen die jetzt mit dem höher getakteten CPU's?




VERSCHENKEN, VERSCHENKEN



Gixxer84 schrieb:


> find intels momentane preispolitik voll fürn popo


jau, zum Glück gibt es aber noch AMD


----------



## GlockRoXx (25. Juni 2009)

Intel Preise eben... siehe Intel Xtreme Modelle...1000€ für ne CPU O_o


----------

